# Clock Spring question



## lil_jjimmy_norton (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello guys, just a quick question.

Today I had my steering rack replaced and lower steering knuckle replaced. Not some of my steering controls work. The Up volume, Up Station, and Mode button do not work, but the down volume, down station, and trip button work. I assume this could be the clock spring. Does anyone have a guide on how to access this so I can make sure everything it plugged up properly.

Thanks.

Forgot to mention it's a 05 2.5 S.


----------

